# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Begin overgang of iets anders?

## lucifera18

Hallo  :Smile: 

Ik ben een vrouw van 41j bijna 42j en ik heb een vraagje ? mss dat hier me iemand kan zeggen wat ik zou kunnen hebben en wat ik er aan zou kunnen doen  :Smile: .

Het is al bijna twee maanden dat ik warmteopwellingen heb  :Mad:  en niet alleen overdag maar ook s'nachts ik lig dan gewoon te zwemmen 'bewijze van spreken )' in mijn bed. het is als of mijn lichaam in brand gaat vliegen ....... en dan na eer korte tijd daar achter heb ik het ijskoud  :Frown: .

Ik heb me laten wijsmaken dat ik wel eens in de menopauze zou kunnen zitten 'maar is dat niet wat vroeg'? ofwel dat het van mijn schildklieren kan zijn. Ik ben niet echt een pers. die vlug naar de dokter loopt 'ik hou niet van dokters'. weet mss iemand van jullie wat dit zou kunnen zijn mss heeft iemand van jullie het zelfde probleem. Kan er me iemand helpen aub.
Alvast bedankt groetjes Ikke

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi ikke,

Het lijkt me toch echt dat het de voorbode is van de overgang, dat wil niet zeggen dat je al gelijk in de overgang komt. Dat kan best nog een jaar of 8 duren.
Ik kreeg zelf ook van die verschijnselen in mindere mate. Later was het zomaar weer een half jaar weg. En dan ineens had ik het weer een paar keer, dat begon ook op die leeftijd.
Koop er een natuurlijk middel voor als je er veel last van hebt, b.v. Promensil. Probeer uit wat het beste bij je past. Eet minder vlees waar antibiotica in zit. Wissel het af met vleesloze dagen en af en toe iets vegetarisch, dus wat meer soja, als je daar tenminste niet allergisch voor bent. Ga gewoon door met sporten, werken e.d., maar neem wel je rust.
Mocht dit na een half jaar niet werken, dan zou je altijd nog naar de huisarts kunnen gaan. Maar die schrijft dan vaak weer 'de pil' voor en dat moet je dan maar willen.
Maar zoals je het aangeeft: die extreme warmte en dan die kou die erop volgt wijst er toch echt op. Menstrueer je nog regelmatig? Meestal begint dat ook te 'rommelen'.

succes,
Annette

----------


## janenbea

echt niet vroeg in de overgang lucifera. mijn schoonzus had dit al op 32 jarige leeftijd. allerlei problemen: warm, koud, moe, humeurig. ze is nu 38 en weer een vrolijke meid. sterkte
bea

----------


## lucifera18

> Hoi ikke,
> 
> Het lijkt me toch echt dat het de voorbode is van de overgang, dat wil niet zeggen dat je al gelijk in de overgang komt. Dat kan best nog een jaar of 8 duren.
> Ik kreeg zelf ook van die verschijnselen in mindere mate. Later was het zomaar weer een half jaar weg. En dan ineens had ik het weer een paar keer, dat begon ook op die leeftijd.
> Koop er een natuurlijk middel voor als je er veel last van hebt, b.v. Promensil. Probeer uit wat het beste bij je past. Eet minder vlees waar antibiotica in zit. Wissel het af met vleesloze dagen en af en toe iets vegetarisch, dus wat meer soja, als je daar tenminste niet allergisch voor bent. Ga gewoon door met sporten, werken e.d., maar neem wel je rust.
> Mocht dit na een half jaar niet werken, dan zou je altijd nog naar de huisarts kunnen gaan. Maar die schrijft dan vaak weer 'de pil' voor en dat moet je dan maar willen.
> Maar zoals je het aangeeft: die extreme warmte en dan die kou die erop volgt wijst er toch echt op. Menstrueer je nog regelmatig? Meestal begint dat ook te 'rommelen'.
> 
> succes,
> Annette


Hallo Annette  :Smile: 

Bedankt om me te antwoorden. Veel vlees eet ik zo wie zo niet veel (want ik eet dat niet graag eigenlijk. Sporten doe ik niet (vanwege mijn slechte rug en achillispezen.....soja daar ben ik niet allergies aan want ik eet al boter enz met soja  :Smile:  goe he  :Wink: . En de rest heb ik al altijd onregelmatig gehad zelf nu, 1 maand wel en dan weer niets en het is niet zoals voorheen dat ik ze overvloedig heb 1 a 2 dagen..... Promensil is dat een medicatie en kan je dat vrij krijgen bij de apotheek want ik ken het niet :-(

Groetjes Mireille

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Mireille,

Promensil kan je gewoon bij de drogist of apotheek kopen. Het is wel duur vind ik.
Maar er zijn ook andere middelen hoor, b.v. Famosan. 

groetjes,
Annette

----------


## lucifera18

> Hoi Mireille,
> 
> Promensil kan je gewoon bij de drogist of apotheek kopen. Het is wel duur vind ik.
> Maar er zijn ook andere middelen hoor, b.v. Famosan. 
> 
> groetjes,
> Annette



Hoi Annette,

Volgens dat ik al opgezocht heb op google enz zou het een begin van de overgang zijn  :Frown:  maar ik ben dan ook geen dokter he  :Wink: . Hoe bedoel met met (of iets anders)  :Frown:  nu begin ik toch te panikeren hoor. Promensil is idd. duur. en Famosan is dan stukken goedkoper en van een goed merk want dokter Vogel ken ik, ik gebruik soms nog producten van hem  :Smile: .

Ik zal nog maar wat verder zoeken dan. Wat denk je dat het toch nog kan zijn? 

In elk geval bedankt voor je inlichtingen  :Smile: 

Groetjes Mireille

----------


## hellemina

Hallo Lucifera,

ik heb hetzelfde probleem gehad en ben ermee naar de gynecoloog geweest, die heeft me theunisbloemolie aangeraden, e kunt ditbij de drogist kopen en het werkt fantastisch, ik heb het al vele malen doorgegeven en bij iedereen die ik er over hoor zijn de klachten sterk afgenomen of zelfs vedwenen :Smile: 
met vr.gr. Hellemina




> Hallo 
> 
> Ik ben een vrouw van 41j bijna 42j en ik heb een vraagje ? mss dat hier me iemand kan zeggen wat ik zou kunnen hebben en wat ik er aan zou kunnen doen .
> 
> Het is al bijna twee maanden dat ik warmteopwellingen heb  en niet alleen overdag maar ook s'nachts ik lig dan gewoon te zwemmen 'bewijze van spreken )' in mijn bed. het is als of mijn lichaam in brand gaat vliegen ....... en dan na eer korte tijd daar achter heb ik het ijskoud .
> 
> Ik heb me laten wijsmaken dat ik wel eens in de menopauze zou kunnen zitten 'maar is dat niet wat vroeg'? ofwel dat het van mijn schildklieren kan zijn. Ik ben niet echt een pers. die vlug naar de dokter loopt 'ik hou niet van dokters'. weet mss iemand van jullie wat dit zou kunnen zijn mss heeft iemand van jullie het zelfde probleem. Kan er me iemand helpen aub.
> Alvast bedankt groetjes Ikke

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Mireille,

Ik denk nog steeds dat het vroege overgangsklachten zijn. Je hoeft er niet in paniek van te raken hoor. Je hebt kans dat het ook weer een hele tijd weg blijft. Blijf rustig je dingen doen. Eet je gezond? Want dat zou er ook mee te maken kunnen hebben.
Het gebruik van veel suikers werkt zweten in de hand. Een glas cola bevat al 7 klontjes suiker. Ga je voedingspatroon eens na....
Sport/beweeg je voldoende, dat helpt om te reguleren. Doe je leuke dingen? Probeer er zo weinig mogelijk aandacht aan te schenken.

Andere middelen vind je gewoon bij de drogist, probeer eens iets uit. Teunisbloem is inderdaad ook goed. Je hebt ook nog Don Quai, dat is ook om je menstruaties te reguleren. Of Cimifuga, Zilverkaars, vaak is er een combinatie van. Ymea ook goed. Soja isflavonen tabletten werken ook goed, is weer wat duurder.

Mocht je toch denken dat het je schildklier is probeer dan een aantal maanden Spirulina of Kelp tabletten. Dat zijn algen met goede voedingsstoffen en jodium voor de schildklier.
Helpt dit allemaal niet laat dan even je bloed testen bij de huisarts.

Ook al ben jij en ik geen dokter, je kunt zelf toch een goede oplossing zoeken en vinden.
Er zijn veel huisartsen, waar je niks aan hebt, ze werken allemaal volgens 'het boekje' en luisteren slecht. En van goede voeding weten ze helemaal niets. En daar ontstaan juist ziekten door. Ik zeg maar zo: je hebt goede bakkers en slechte bakkers, goede dokters en slechte dokters enz.
Hopelijk heb jij een goede dokter.

lieve groet,
Annette

----------


## merel2

Hallo,
Ik lees ook het bericht en kan zeker wel een begin zijn van overgangsklachten. Het is vaak vlak voor 50 jr of daarna. Zijn ook genoeg vrouwen die het op jongere leeftijden krijgen. De klachten , zouden best overgang kunnen zijn hoor. 
Ook kan het zo weer een tijd weg zijn en dan weer komen. Dit is ook in het begin van de overgang . 

Dan is het net als Annette schrijft , er zijn genoeg natuurlijke middelen die je kunnen helpen. Famosan heb ik in begin ook vaak geslikt en daarna Klimaktolan. 
Let op je voedingspatroon en zorg goed voor vitaminen en gezonde voeding!!
Teunisbloem wil ook weleens helpen en ook een vitamine B wel.

Als je erg twijfeld ja even bloed prikken op schildklier. Ben het helemaal met Annette eens , zelf kun je heel goed naar een oplossing zoeken. Alle huisartsen zijn niet gelijk. 

Koffie en scherpe kruiden kunnen die warmte aanvallen doen verergeren.
Lotgenoten forums van dames in overgang kun je ook veel tips gaan lezen.
www.vrouwenindeovergang.nl
www.vrouwenovergang.nl 

Gr. Merel

----------


## Ikke69

Ik ben sinds kort gestopt met de pil, en ben 42, ik heb nu een 2 mnd normale menstruatie gehad en nu heb ik 14 dagen erna zit ik weer te menstrueren, en heel erg hevige bloedingen is dit normaal of moet ik me zorgen maken.

Grtjes Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Lucifera. Alles wijst op de overgang. Wist je dat er in soja producten vrouwelijke hormonen zitten die ook verlichtend kunnen zijn bij je klachten.

Ikke 69, Zeker de eerste maanden kan de menstruatie beduidend sterker, anders zijn dan je gewent bent tijdens je pil gebruik. Je hele hormoon huishouding moet zich weer herstellen. En dat kan nogal wat voeten in aarde hebben. Ook kan de menstruatie een tijdje weg blijven. Mag ik vragen wat de reden is dat je gestopt bent met de pil. Want je bent nog wel vruchtbaar natuurlijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi Mireille,

Dat klink wel als de aanzet voor de overgang. Wel wat vroeg, maar het komt wel vaker voor, hebben we gehoord. Toch maar even naar de HA, want de symptomen kunnen wel verzacht worden. 

Succes Willemien

----------


## ikke64

Mijn Vrouw was 39 toen ze een zware chemo keur heeft gehad. Daardoor stopte ook haar cyclus. Het was even de vraag, gezien haar leeftijd of dit terug zou komen. En dat gebeurde inderdaad. Bij circa 50% komt het niet meer terug op deze leeftijd.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lucifera18:  :Embarrassment: 

Hallo,.. volgens mij kun jij nog niet in de menopauze zijn....eerst komt er de overgang en ons vrouwenlichaam doet dat in fases...vanaf je 40e jaar wordt je vruchtbaarheid minder en het lichaam gaat langzaam veranderen...er kunnen verschijnselen optreden zoals jij dat zegt....je kunt òòk meer gaan menstrueren, moe worden of anders....het kan tevens zo zijn dat het na enige tijd of maanden weer kan afnemen, dat je lichaam weer vrij normaal reageert...dit is voor "elke" vrouw anders...slikt iemand de pil lang, heeft iemand zijn baarmoeder al kwijtgeraakt, of is er sprake van kanker èn behandelingen zoals Ikke64 zegt!  :Wink:  er kan van alles zijn....

"IK" zit nu in de menopauze...ik heb hèèl lang de pil geslikt ivm bepaalde klachten..toen ik echter stopte vorig jaar december kwam ik onverbiddellijk in de menopauze terecht waar ik het moeilijk mee had/nog steeds heb.. met al die verschijnelen....dit heeft met mijn leeftijd te maken....ik slik er nu Famosan Salvia voor....het helpt mij niet voldoende maar het is een prima product en ik slik het pas 10 dagen dus wil ik het hele potje legen!!!, dus doorgaan met deze natuurlijk middelen...hiervoor slikte ik wat anders en daarvoor andere pillen van Dr Vogel....ik reageer er normaliter prima op en heb er vertrouwen in en zoniet dan zoek ik wat anders....

Teunisbloem is er gezegd....ik zal het noteren...bedankt.....
Zilverkaars las ik, maar dat zit ook in de Famosan!
Ik heb/slik Tyrax voor de schildklier en blijf dat altijd nu slikken...daar kwamen ze per toeval achter...

mocht je meer willen weten dan raad ik je toch de huisarts aan.. :Big Grin: ..zelf maar blijven googelen is "geen" oplossing...iedereen heeft een bepaalde ervaring èn mening, dus kies voor de "juistë" beslissing!!!! schildklier moet soms verschillende keren geprikt worden om een juist beeld te krijgen, bij een ander kan dat misschien wel in 1 x gebeuren....zoek het uit...Weten is beter dan in onzekerheid blijven zitten...en van alles maar klakkeloss slikken is ook geen optie....
letten op je voeding hoor ik zeggen...dat is een prima idee ( òòk voor mij)..sporten is leuk maar niet iedereen kan dat...wandelen is ook prettig......

Sterkte ermee, Groeten van Elisa....
.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke69  :Wink: 

Met hevige menstruatíe's zou je eens naar de dokter kunnen gaan...doen meid,ze zijn er niet voor niets deze artsen...soms heb je gewoon hulp nodig al is het maar in de vorm van een bezoek afleggen bij de arts...hèèl belangrijk....wees zuinig met je lichaam....je kan er ook nog eens een ijzertekort door oplopen....
Succes ermee...

Groejes Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ikke69

Hallo Lucifer,
Ik gebruik altijd al soja producten, de reden is, dat ik als het allemaal nog erin zit, graag nog zwanger wil worden.
Maar tja ben 42 en weet niet als het allemaal mogelijk is, daarom gestopt met de pil , dan ben ik tenminste hormoonvrij, Maar hevige menstruatie heb ik 2x normaal gegaan en nu na 14 dagen alweer, en hevige bloedingen, dus ik weet niet hoe en wat mijn lichaam nu aan het doen is.






> Lucifera. Alles wijst op de overgang. Wist je dat er in soja producten vrouwelijke hormonen zitten die ook verlichtend kunnen zijn bij je klachten.
> 
> Ikke 69, Zeker de eerste maanden kan de menstruatie beduidend sterker, anders zijn dan je gewent bent tijdens je pil gebruik. Je hele hormoon huishouding moet zich weer herstellen. En dat kan nogal wat voeten in aarde hebben. Ook kan de menstruatie een tijdje weg blijven. Mag ik vragen wat de reden is dat je gestopt bent met de pil. Want je bent nog wel vruchtbaar natuurlijk.
> 
> Gr Ikke

----------


## MissMolly

Overgangsklachten kunnen heel goed al voor je 40e beginnen, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je dan ook echt niet meer vruchtbaar bent. Pas als je in de overgang bent en een jaar geen mensetruatie meer hebt gehad, ben je hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet meer vruchtbaar.
Maar de vruchtbaarheid vermindert al wel voor je echt opvliegers krijgt, vaak ben je al vanaf je 30e duidelijk over de top van je vruchtbaarheid heen.

De meeste middeltjes die hier genoemd worden helpen wel tegen de overgangsklachten, al kom je er niet helemaal vanaf. Je lichaam verandert enorm, en dat merk je.

Achteraf gezien had ik de eerste overgangsklachten ook al rond mijn 40e, alleen werd dat gemaskeerd door de pil. In de pilvrije week kreeg ik steeds meer stemmingswisselingen en opvliegers, tot ik uiteindelijk maar met de pil gestopt ben. Toen had ik het wel constant, maar een hele periode lang wel beduidend minder erg.
Ik werd ook gelijk niet meer ongesteld, ben het ook nooit meer geweest.
Ja, af en toe een paar druppels, net genoeg om niet zeker te weten of ik echt niet meer vruchtbaar was.

Ik heb toen een hormoontest laten doen, en daaruit bleek dat ik zoveel FSH produceerde dat ik zeker niet meer vruchtbaar kon zijn.

----------


## Ikke69

MissMolly

2 mnd na het stoppen normaal na 21 dagen gemenstrueerd, en na de 2de keer zat er maar 14 dagen tussen.
En heel erg hevig.
Dus denk wat is dit allemaal met me aan de hand, kmt dat omdat het hormoonhuishouding weer normaal zijn weg moet zoeken, of ben ik in de overgang, verder heb ik geen klachten van opvliegers, dus moet kijken hoe het vlg x met mijn menstruatie zal gaan, en dan moet ik maar eens bij de huisarts langs gaan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke69: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ga maar naar de huisarts toe....je wilt zwanger worden...."Ga ervoor"  :Big Grin:  Klinkt Super, maar dan moet je dus snel uitzoeken hoe het gesteld is met je lichaam!!!! mijn arts zei ooit eens dat ik nog wel zwanger kon worden t/m mijn 45e levensjaar....Helaas is het er niet van gekomen maar dat heeft anderen redenen....verder kan ik je nog van alles vertellen maar ach dat doen we hier allemaal al!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ik wens je succes èn geluk met het zwanger worden...laat het onderzoeken en plan een leuke avond/weekend met je man/vrouw/vriendin....òf anders!!!...ja tegenwoordig kan alles.....beetje romantiek kan wonderen verrichten...maar enfin nu draaf ik door, haha, ....Warme groet van Elisa  :Embarrassment: ..

----------


## Ikke69

Hoi ELisabeth, 
Ik vindt het zo super van je. 
Dat ik iemand , heb gevonden die me begrijpt.
En ik hoop dat het me gaat lukken, ben een super positief persoon.
Maar schrijf je straks verder ben op mijn werk en het is druk hihi xx 






> Ikke69: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ga maar naar de huisarts toe....je wilt zwanger worden...."Ga ervoor"  Klinkt Super, maar dan moet je dus snel uitzoeken hoe het gesteld is met je lichaam!!!! mijn arts zei ooit eens dat ik nog wel zwanger kon worden t/m mijn 45e levensjaar....Helaas is het er niet van gekomen maar dat heeft anderen redenen....verder kan ik je nog van alles vertellen maar ach dat doen we hier allemaal al!!! ...ik wens je succes èn geluk met het zwanger worden...laat het onderzoeken en plan een leuke avond/weekend met je man/vrouw/vriendin....òf anders!!!...ja tegenwoordig kan alles.....beetje romantiek kan wonderen verrichten...maar enfin nu draaf ik door, haha, ....Warme groet van Elisa ..

----------


## dotito

> Hoi ELisabeth, 
> Ik vindt het zo super van je. 
> Dat ik iemand , heb gevonden die me begrijpt.
> En ik hoop dat het me gaat lukken, ben een super positief persoon.
> Maar schrijf je straks verder ben op mijn werk en het is druk hihi xx


VEEL GELUK MET HET ZWANGER WORDEN!!! :Wink: 

do

----------


## sietske763

ben blij dat ik dit topic gevonden heb...............opvliegers s,nachts, bijna ieder kwartier...overdag ook wel maar dan ben je gewoon wakker en is het gewoon zo, hoort er toch bij...?
gelukkig heb ik geen stemmings wisselingen, alleen vaak slaaptekort...
heb een voedingssupplement site gevonden en had een dieetiste aan de telefoon,
zei zij het volgende;geen vlees, omdat daar hormonen inzitten>ik word nu dus vegetarier,
nooit gewild, maar heb nu geen keuze....
zij raadde aan overgangscapsules van ""fit for me"" te proberen,
daar zit in;
1>soja isoflavonen (een plantaardig oestrogeen hormoon)
2>hop, om beter te slapen
3>rode klaver(schijnt beter te werken dan sali)
er waren veel goede recenties over dit middel, het schijnt bijna direct te werken.
ik slik het nu 2 dagen en ik merk wat verschil, de opvliegers duren minder lang...

(en zoals bij velen bekend, geloof ik niet echt dat natuurprodukten goed werken)
dus ben sceptisch.....maar er lijkt hoop te komen...
een verpakking van 90 stuks kost ong 25 euro, je hoeft maar 1 caps per dag te nemen, als het erg ernstig is begin je met 2, en als het dan beter onder controle is kan je naar 1 voor het slapen.
dus valt de prijs wel mee....

----------


## jolanda27

> ben blij dat ik dit topic gevonden heb...............opvliegers s,nachts, bijna ieder kwartier...overdag ook wel maar dan ben je gewoon wakker en is het gewoon zo, hoort er toch bij...?
> gelukkig heb ik geen stemmings wisselingen, alleen vaak slaaptekort...
> heb een voedingssupplement site gevonden en had een dieetiste aan de telefoon,
> zei zij het volgende;geen vlees, omdat daar hormonen inzitten>ik word nu dus vegetarier,
> nooit gewild, maar heb nu geen keuze....
> zij raadde aan overgangscapsules van ""fit for me"" te proberen,
> daar zit in;
> 1>soja isoflavonen (een plantaardig oestrogeen hormoon)
> 2>hop, om beter te slapen
> ...


Hé Sietske,
Wat vervelend al die opvliegers. Ik heb er vooral s'nachts last van. 
Ik moet zeggen, ik heb voor het slapen gaan als alternatief, valeriaanwortel, met ook hop als toevoeging. Ik neem er dan twee in s'avonds, en het gekke is, ik ben ook niet zo van natuurlijke dingen. Maar het helpt toch. En als ik echt heel weinig geslapen heb neem ik een halve oxazepam. Maar dat doe ik zo min mogelijk.
Ik heb wel vaak last van die stemmingswisselingen, en ik kan je zeggen, dat vind ik heel vervelend. Ben blij voor jou, dat jij ze in ieder geval niet hebt.  :Embarrassment: 
Sterkte, probeer dat anders ook eens. Het kan geen kwaad. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

heb hier ergens nog valeriaan liggen,,,,,,,,,,weet niet waar.......
(hahah weet beter waar alle ""echte"" pillen liggen dan mn ""alternatieve med"")
ga morgen eens drastisch op zoek...
hop zit al in die caps.
had ergens nog sali liggen(tegen overmatig zweten) ook maar ff erbij in gepropt.
ben echt doodop............maar ja, je hebt gelijk, ik mag wel heel blij en dankbaar zijn dat ik geen stemmingswisselingen heb..........ben altijd vrolijk!
enne...........heb vanavond maar 2 korte opvliegers gehad, dus het werkt echt!
of ben ik weer te voorbarig positief....
als dit middel ECHT goed is post ik alsnog,
als het toch niet blijkt te werken, post ik ook, zodat niemand het dan voor niks koopt.

----------


## Ikke69

Hoi Elisabeth,

Mijn menstruatie begint nu in een normaal ritme te komen.
Dus ik hoop dat het er voor mij erin zit, mijn huisarts zei, dat ik moest gaan temperaturen, om zo de eisprong in de gaten te houden.
Ik hou je op de hoogte, want als je menstruatie schommelt, tja is dit heel moeilijk, maar alles komt goed, en als het niet zo is , is het niet voor me meer weg gelegd.
xx ikke

----------


## sietske763

@ikke69,
bij vrouwen die moeilijk zwanger worden geven ze wel hormonen, of is dat op jouw leeftijd geen optie...???? het is maar een gedachte, weet er verder niet veel van.
heel veel succes, ik duim voor je!

----------


## willemijn2

> Hoi Elisabeth,
> 
> Mijn menstruatie begint nu in een normaal ritme te komen.
> Dus ik hoop dat het er voor mij erin zit, mijn huisarts zei, dat ik moest gaan temperaturen, om zo de eisprong in de gaten te houden.
> Ik hou je op de hoogte, want als je menstruatie schommelt, tja is dit heel moeilijk, maar alles komt goed, en als het niet zo is , is het niet voor me meer weg gelegd.
> xx ikke


Veel succes...  :Smile:

----------


## bregje

Ik lees even heel belangstellend mee.
Ik ben 48 en al bijna tien jaar in de overgang.
Ik menstrueer al drie jaar niet meer, en dat is ook het enige postitieve.
Het allerergste is voor mij het nachtelijk transpireren, echt drijven in mijn bed. Vanaf het moment dat ik naar bed ga tot het moment dat ik op sta heb ik één grote opvlieger.
Gek word ik er van, ben overdag hartstikke moe.
Heb al van alles geprobeerd, van huismiddeltjes tot dure homeopatische middelen.
Dus alle tips voor een goede nachtrust zijn welkom !

----------


## Karin63

> Ik lees even heel belangstellend mee.
> Ik ben 48 en al bijna tien jaar in de overgang.


Phhtt Bregje, kan goed geloven dat dit zeker niet gemakkelijk is. Hopelijk kan je hier goede tips vinden. 
Ben net zoals jij 48 jaar en de menstruatie wordt onregelmatig, heb het soms te warm maar verder valt het mee. Maar ik hoorde eerder verhalen van vrouwen dat de overgang soms tien jaar kan duren.  :Confused:

----------


## bregje

Hoi Karin,
Als dat waar is dan zitten mijn tien jaren er op !!!
Het heeft nu wel lang genoeg geduurd....
Het begon bij mij met nachtelijk transpireren en hartoverslag. Verder ben ik tien kilo aangekomen ! en na heel veel pijn en moeite heb ik er drie kilo af.
Heb ook last van een hoge bloeddruk, wat ik eerst nooit had, en vaginale problemen zoals jeuk en laatste maand erg droge vagina. 
Ik denk dat ik toch de teunisbloem maar eens ga proberen, hoor daar best goede verhalen over.
Hoop dat het bij jou bij soms te warm blijft....

Groetjes, Bregje

----------


## ikke64

Ook Soja producten willen vaak helpen. Soja bevat vrouwelijke hormonen, in dit geval als aanvulling op dat gene wat niet meer door het lichaam zelf aangemaakt wordt.

----------


## bregje

Bedankt voor de tip !
Ik heb er nog wel een vraagje over. Moet je dan elke dag een soja product eten of drinken of een bepaalde hoeveelheid ? 
Alvast bedankt.
Groetjes, Bregje

----------


## ikke64

@bregje Dat durf ik niet te zeggen. Ik weet alleen dat er volgens de Oncoloog van mijn vrouw, die hormoon gevoelige borstkanker heeft gehad, Soja voor haar dodelijk zou zijn.
Dus het lijkt me niet gering. Het lijkt me dat bv een beker soja melk een uurtje voor het slapen gaan al aardig zou kunnen helpen. Maar dat zou je moeten uitproberen. Of het helpt en hoe snel na het opdrinken. Normaal werken hormonen, op deze manier ingenomen vrij snel. Maar ik hoop dat je bv kunt zeggen na 1 of 2 uur wordt ik minder opvliegend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

in de ""fit for me overgangscapsules"" zitten ook plantaardige soja hormonen in de juiste dosering!
ik vind dat ze echt helpen,
en zo min mogelijk vlees eten, daar in vlees verkeerde hormonen zitten, waardoor de opvliegers erger worden (advies van dieetiste)

----------


## bregje

Bedankt Ikke en Sietske,
Ik ga zeker iets van soja proberen voor het slapen gaan en dan een tijdje volhouden.
Vlees eet ik bijna niet, dus dat valt af.
Tja, overgangscapsules, ik durf niet te zeggen hoeveel geld ik er al aan uitgegeven heb. En aangezien ik het niet zo breed heb kan ik er ook geen meer aanschaffen.
Van het weekend ga ik een soja product kopen en ik twijfel nog over de teunisbloem.
Bedankt voor het advies !

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: IK Heb zojuist jou Tip genoteerd....Fit For Me..... :Big Grin:  ik slik nu van Dr Vogel de Famosan extra sterk.....het gaat redelijk goed.....het schommelt... :Stick Out Tongue:  pff wat een gedoe toch allemaal....Beterschap moppie.... :Embarrassment: 

Bregje: als ik zo zou zweten als jij verteld, ging ik "Onmiddellijk" naar de arts toe!!! alles kost veel geld en ik baal daar ook van want we hebben geen geldboom om aan te schudden....sterkte meid.....groeten..... :Wink: 

eigenlijk vindt ik het enorm balen dat wij vrouwen daarmee zitten....ik moest er van de week 's nachts aan denken...gatver... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar enfin effe klagen, ennnn dan maar hopen dat het minder gaat worden....10 jaar??????????? mijn hemel ik mag er niet aan denken....

----------


## ikke64

@bregje en de rest die niet zo goed slaapt. 's avonds een kwartiertje wandelen. Bij weer en wind. Toch even naar buiten. Even frisse lucht snuifen. Ik moet er niet aan denken om voor het naar bed gaan niet even met de hondjes naar buiten te kunnen. Zelfs als ik ziek ben loop ik een klein blokje. Het gebeurt maar hoogst zelden dat dit niets lukt. Wedden dat ook dat positief werkt.

----------


## sietske763

> Bedankt Ikke en Sietske,
> Ik ga zeker iets van soja proberen voor het slapen gaan en dan een tijdje volhouden.
> Vlees eet ik bijna niet, dus dat valt af.
> Tja, overgangscapsules, ik durf niet te zeggen hoeveel geld ik er al aan uitgegeven heb. En aangezien ik het niet zo breed heb kan ik er ook geen meer aanschaffen.
> Van het weekend ga ik een soja product kopen en ik twijfel nog over de teunisbloem.
> Bedankt voor het advies !


ik was ongeveer 25 euro kwijt voor 3 maanden,
heb veel duurdere dingen geprobeerd,
ik ben niet zo ""van de planten, zoals do en ik altijd zeggen""maar ik vind dit dus echt een ""koopje"" want soja produkten zijn ook niet echt goedkoop..

----------


## bregje

Heb vannacht weer een paar uur beneden gezeten, ik drijf gewoon uit bed.
@ Elisabeth: Ik ben hier al diverse malen mee naar de huisarts geweest, en die stelde voor om weer aan de pil te gaan/hormonen. Ik had voordat ik stopte met de pil elke dag wel hoofdpijn en daar ben ik nu na de pil grotendeels vanaf. Dus voor mij geen hormonen meer in mijn lijf.

@Ikke : Ik heb een hond en wandel elke dag maak ik een flinke boswandeling en dan nog drie keer per dag hier in de buurt inclusief voor het slapen gaan. Dus helaas dat helpt ook al niet.

Ik wil niet pessimistisch zijn, maar na tien jaar denk ik dat het gewoon een kwestie is van "uitzitten".

Fijn weekend allemaal en bedankt voor het meedenken.

Groetjes,
Bregje

----------


## sietske763

je hebt ook andere med als ""de pil""
femeston is een hormoon wat je ""uit"" de overgang haalt.
je krijgt daar geen hoofdpijn van, maar hormonen zijn natuurlijk nooit goed.
ik heb ze een poosje geslikt en voelde me uitstekend...
tja, het is een afweging van iets slechters waardoor je je beter voelt en anders ""gezonder"" bezig zijn en alles uitzitten zoals je zegt.

----------


## bregje

Dat bedoel ik Sietske...
Ik kom er wel doorheen, en aangezien het al tien jaar duurt ga ik er van uit dat het geen tien jaar meer duurt !
We zien wel waar het schip strandt...
In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb wel veel gelezen op overgangs fora.
er waren zelfs mensen die door de overgang in de psychiatrie terecht kwamen, en soms zelfs maandenlang opgenomen werden......

----------


## bregje

Wat die overgang allemaal teweeg brengt !
Ik ben van nature een heel optimistisch persoon, en laat me er door die overgang niet onder krijgen. De aanhouder wint......

----------


## ikke64

@bregje, Je hebt groot gelijk!!! Laat je er niet onder krijgen. Toch hoop ik voor jou dat de klachten snel verdwijnen, mogelijk dat die soja toch helpt. Hou me op de hoogte ajb.

----------


## bregje

Thanx Ikke !!!
Ik houd je op de hoogte .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: Leuk wat je zegt op twee december....haha... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik "Haat" het om 's avonds nog een blokje met mijn hondje te wandelen....eerst sta ik te verpieteren bij de lift...dan suis ik naar beneden met dat rotding, vervolgens laat "Bhody" mij uit, en mijn gewrichten staan op springen...tjonge jonge....ik ben er helemaal niet blij mee.... :Stick Out Tongue:  vervolgens kom ik "klaarwakker" weer thuis en moet ik eerst een sigaret roken en tv kijken anders kan ik niet in slaap komen...wel een mooi advies maar dat geldt helaas niet voor mij.... :Wink:  

Bregje: tien jaar zeg jij? hemellief....ik beklaag ons!!! ik ben een optimistische vrouw maar mijn humeur is soms echt verschrikkelijk.....pfffffffffffffffff en de kosten die je betaald voor een wondermiddel die niet werkt is duur...gatver......bah..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ehhhhhhhhhhhh genoeg gezeurd...prettige avond vrouwen en mannen.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

nou, helemaal goed nieuws voor ""de overgangers""
het med. clonidine helpt erg goede en is niet slecht, geen hormonen, het wordt door meerdere mensen gebruikt die ik ken, het neemt de hormoonhuishouding niet weg, dus emoties ed blijven wisselend maar de transpiraties zijn bijna weg............
je snapt natuurlijk wel dat ik het alweer geprobeerd heb............
al 2 nachten geslapen zonder airco en uren achter elkaar,en dat in 4 jaar!! en je slaapt zowiezo beter doordat je geen opvliegers hebt, maar het middel wordt ook gebruikt voor moeilijke slapers die ADHD hebben....
dus 2x beter slapen, niet warm en niet druk!!!

----------


## sietske763

ps, ik neem ook nog wel mn plantaardige kruidengevallen, maar als ik wat meer lef heb probeer ik het zonder.....want clonidine wordt wel vergoedt

----------


## bregje

Hallo dames,
Ik zou nog even een update geven inzake de teunisbloemolie capsules.
Ik gebruik ze nu ongeveer 4 weken en er is geen enkele verandering. Ik drijf nog elke nacht mijn bed uit..... Dus die verdwijnen ook weer in de prullenbak. Heb nu besloten om te stoppen met dingetjes proberen, bij mij helpt helaas niets :-(

Ik wens jullie alle fijne Kerstdagen toe en een gezond en gelukkig 2012 !!!!

Groetjes,
Bregje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag Bregje....

Bedankt voor de informatie....ja je kunt helaas niet alles proberen het is allemaal machtig duur als de portemonnee wat minder gevuld is  :Big Grin: 
Sterkte ermee het is heel akelig als jij je bed uitdrijft....heeft de dokter niet een middel voor jou of een centrum voor vrouwen die in de menopauze zijn...
hou je haaks...ik hoop voor jou dat je op een goede dag nog iets anders kunt proberen wat wel gaat helpen....hou je haaks....bij mij gaat het de ene dag beter dan de andere....

jou wens ik ook een goede en fijne 2e kerstdag toe ( de 1e is alweer voorbij) en een gelukkig en gezonder 2012.....minder opvliegers, minder hitte die uit je ledematen komen....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

had na een week clonidine waanvoorstellingen in mn dromen, nooit eerder gehad, het zou wel een psychotische waanvoorstelling kunnen zijn.................... ben dus accuut gestopt en ondanks de capsules en salie{tegen overmatig zweten} werd het weer een drama.
ik had nog femeston in huis en ben daar gi avond weer mee begonnen, zal HA niet leuk vinden daar ik zelf weer aan t dokteren ben.
vannacht weer een opvlieger nacht gehad, dus nu doodmoe, ws moet de femeston weer inwerken.
ik weet het...................hormonen zijn niet goed.........maar ik leef liever iets korter dan al die klachten al jaren.
maar dat is mijn keuze, mijn levensvisie, die gekomen is door alles wat er in mijn leven gebeurd is....................

----------


## bregje

Oei Sietske, dat klinkt heftig !
Nee, ik hoef echt geen hormonen meer, begin er niet meer aan. 
En weet je, het went die nachten..... 
Heb woensdag een slechte uitslag gehad van mijn lonfunctieonderzoek, ik heb astma en moet elk jaar op controle in het ziekenhuis. Het verschil voor en na medicatie was bijna 17% longinhoud dus moet nu mijn hele leven sowieso aan de medicatie voor mijn astma. 
Dus daar baal ik gigantisch van. En die opvliegers, en slapeloze nachten heb ik nu ongeveer tien jaar, dus ik denk maar misschien ben ik er bijna vanaf !!!

Liefs, Elly

----------


## sietske763

ha bregje............
zo erg is het niet........
heb ook door mijn beroep heel veel oude eenzame mensen gezien, zo verdrietig, dus ik leef vandaag en wil me goed voelen, dus als ik koppijn heb neem ik een aspirien en als ik slecht slaap een slaappil, ik zou dus nooit hier in dit leven voor niets ""lijden"" en mijn eerste man leefde zo gezond en is met 33 jaar overleden,
zodoende...............(en daarnaast nog een grote rugzak} vandaar dat dit mijn levensvisie is.......niet iedereen begrijpt dat, maar gelukkig snap ik mezelf wel en mij HA ook....
sterkte met je astma klachten!!! en je hormoonhuishouding!

----------


## bregje

Wat erg voor je, om je man te moeten verliezen. En nog maar 33 jaar.... wat is het leven toch oneerlijk.
Jij ook sterkte met alles !!!

Groetjes,
Bregje

----------


## sietske763

ach ja..............het is alweer bijna 20 jaar geleden dus is het stukken minder pijnlijk,
en ben alweer heel veel jaren echt gelukkig met een nieuwe partner.

----------


## ikke64

Door verlies en ziekte heb ik ook knop omgezet en probeer ook bij de dag te leven. Zonder de toekomst helemaal uit het zicht te laten verdwijnen natuurlijk. Vandaar ook mijn handtekening.

----------


## A.Mels

> Hallo dames,
> Ik zou nog even een update geven inzake de teunisbloemolie capsules.
> Ik gebruik ze nu ongeveer 4 weken en er is geen enkele verandering. Ik drijf nog elke nacht mijn bed uit..... Dus die verdwijnen ook weer in de prullenbak. Heb nu besloten om te stoppen met dingetjes proberen, bij mij helpt helaas niets :-(
> 
> Ik wens jullie alle fijne Kerstdagen toe en een gezond en gelukkig 2012 !!!!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Bregje


Hoi Bregje, heb je wel eens gekeken op www.hormonale disbalans? LDN wordt ook gebruikt: www.blaasdarmforum.forumup.nl of natuurlijke progesteron crème. Sterkte, Annette

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sommige dingen in het Leven wennen " NOOIT" en zeker niet dat gezeik met de menopauze, en andere dingen/zaken/ziekte's...ik houd niet van zeuren, maar wel van "ACTIE".... :Stick Out Tongue: ...

bij flinke klachten ben ik ook een voorstander om pillen te gebruiken...dit is zo verschillend voor iedereen, maar je moet ook nog leven!!!.... :Embarrassment: 

Bregje: Sterkte met je Astma...Kloten natuurlijk als je 17 procent minder longinhoud hebt...dat is erg veel....ik realiseer mij natuurlijk dat je continue je leven en je energie moet verdelen, en "weer" moet je iets inleveren....dag dappere....groeten....

Ik ben moe en voel mij opstandig.....zeker de menopauze....pfffffffff grrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

He meiden, ik denk dat ik ook in de menopauze beland ben maar tot hier toe nergens last van, ja maandstonden blijven uit, vorig jaar 7 maanden, dan een paar maanden wel, nu terug al 5 maand niks... hopelijk blijft het zo hoor. Heb geen opvliegers, geen stemmingswisselingen, ik slaap goed wel met medicatie en alles werkt nog prima.... maar moet zeggen, mijn oudste zus heeft ook nergens last van gehad, hopelijk lijk ik op haar.....

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben een paar maanden geleden naar een voorlichtingsavond geweest over; vrouwen in de overgang, deze werd gegeven door een vrouwelijke gynaecologe. 
Op nummer 1 stond, opvliegers. Op nummer 2 stond; slapeloosheid. Maar liefst 60% van de vrouwen heeft last van slapeloosheid tijdens de overgang. Dat vond ik best veel. Ze vertelde dat gemiddeld; eenderde van de vrouwen nauwelijks klachten ondervind, eenderde van de vrouwen veel klachten ondervind en dat eenderde van de vrouwen heel erg veel klachten heeft. Met name deze laatste catagorie vrouwen ondervind zoveel klachten dat zij niet meer normaal kunnen functioneren en bij deze vrouwen wordt dan het gebruik van hormonen aangeraden. (dit mag echter niet bij vrouwen die ooit borstkanker gehad hebben). 
Ook vertelde zij dat homeopatische middelen meestal alleen in de beginfase van de overgang helpen. Als je echt "flink" in de overgang zat dan was dat volgens haar niet meer afdoende. 
Zij vertelde ook dat deze periode voor een vrouw heel heftig is, vergelijkbaar met de puberteit. Dat je een erg kort lontje kunt hebben, en je heel down kunt voelen, en dat dat er allemaal bij hoort. 
Het beste is om maar wat liever voor jezelf te zijn, rust in de natuur zoeken, een flinke wandeling maken. Datgene te doen waar jij je beter bij voelt. 
Ook zijn er tegenwoordig consulente's die je kunnen ondersteunen. 
Ik hoop dat je iets aan deze informatie hebt. 
Succes voor iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Christel: ik heb het 2 jaar later gekregen dan jij nu oud bent.... :Big Grin:  offfffffffffff je hebt mazzel, of je krijgt het nog...ach je merkt het vanzelf wel en anders is het een zegen!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: Interessant zo'n voorlichtingsavond.....bedankt voor de informatie....nuttig....doegie  :Wink:

----------


## bregje

Thanks Jolanda, lief van je....
Ik heb vannacht best goed geslapen, durf het bijna niet hardop te zeggen.....
Een omaatje van in de tachtig zei tegen mij: Ach meiske toch, je moet elke dag een paar gewelde abrikozen eten, dan weet ik zeker dat je weer kunt slapen.
Heb dat nu drie dagen gedaan en vannacht voor het eerst in jaaaaaaaaaaaaren maar 2 keer !!! wakker geweest.
Zou dit dan de gouden tip zijn ????

Liefs,
Bregje

----------


## sietske763

nou, op naar de abrikozen!
maarre....................hoe kom je eraan.????? een potje.??..........................

ben echt doodmoe, ondanks een paar dagen femeston nog nachtelijke opvliegers,
ik ga me aanmelden bij de FEM_poli.

----------


## bregje

Gewoon bij de C1000 of de Jumbo, doorzichtig pakje (ligt bij de dadels/noten en zo), gewelde abrikozen zonder pit 250 gr. Een stuk of vier/vijf per dag zou het moeten doen volgens ons omaatje !!!!

Verschrikkelijk dat doodmoe, ik herken het maar al te goed. Op een gegeven moment ben je helemaal op, leeg gezogen. Ik hoop dat bij jou de abrikozen ook helpen, zou het zeker proberen. Sterkte ermee !!!

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

ben direct op stap gegaan en heb alvast maar 3 kilo gekocht {vers bij groenteboer}
maar zal nog niet weten of het werkt want heb vanmorgen ook mn femeston verhoogd, van 1 naar 2x1 tablet.
kon niet overleggen met HA omdat hij vak. heeft,
hij zal het zeker niet eens zijn met deze actie

----------


## bregje

Hahahaha Sietske, jij maakt mijn dag weer goed !!!!
Als het niet helpt koop ik ze wel over van jou.
Misschien je femeston afbouwen/verlagen en over naar de abrikozen ??

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

nou tot nu toe [19.00 uur} maar 1 opvlieger gehad vandaag........dus hoppa vanavond weer een femoston en wat abrikozen!
zo gaat ie goed...............zo gaat ie beter!!!!(liedje}

----------


## bregje

Whoehoe, laten we hopen dat het zich zo voortzet !!!
Het zou toch geweldig zijn als de abrikozen helpen, ik durf het bijna niet te geloven......

----------


## sietske763

ik geloof er eigenlijk geen bal van...............maar ben zo wanhopig dat ik ze ook maar eet hahahaaa
en ze zijn best goed te pruimen,
maar vertrtouw eerder mn femeston............

----------


## bregje

Baat het niet, schaadt het niet......

----------


## sietske763

hey bregje,
zoals eerder vermeld door ikke, ben ik gaan googelen op abrikozen en soja producten in de overgang.
abrikozen staan ook vermeld onder dit onderwerp maar ook de soja {alpra soja} blijkt heel goed te werken, dus ga dat ook zometeen even kopen, net zoals je zegt; baad het niet schaadt het niet.....

heb weer een vreselijke nacht achter de rug, dus ga vanmiddag nog ff pitten, niet goed, weet ik....maar wil oudejaarsavond wel uitzitten......en niet zoals vorig jaar om 23.00 uur naar bed moeten van moeheid.
heb mn eerst portie abrikozen al op.....lekker ontbijt!!

hoe was jouw nacht??

----------


## bregje

Hoi hoi Sietske,
He bah, niet leuk om te horen dat je weer zo'n nacht achter de rug hebt.
Soja producten helpen bij mijn nul komma nul, heb van alles geprobeerd met soja erin en het hielp niet.
Ik heb mijn eerste 2 abrikozen ook weer op! Ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen, maar ben wakker geworden om 3 uur van het onweer !!! (anders was ik volgens mij niet eens wakker geworden) en om half zeven van de wekker. 
Dus jij snapt wel dat ik voorlopig aan de abrikozen blijf !!!

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je!!!!
er is dus nog hoop......................!!
heb voor ik ging shoppen eerst nog ff gekeken in mn :""overgangs mandje:"" ,
blijkt dat er in mijn ""fit for me"" capsules ook soja zit, en rode klaver en hop.
ik bellen natuurlijk!
blijkt dat je het toch 4 weken moet gebruiken voor resultaat, dus geen soja gekocht.
had ook nog salie caps. tegen overmatig zweten en heb daar ook over gebeld{ja ja was erg druk!!}
ook druk met slikken!!
heb nu dus 3 capsules op met verschillende plantenextracten en abrikozen........ik neem dus geen 2x femeston in, veel slechter en helpt ook niet.
maar jij bent mn grote voorbeeld dus ik volg je op de voet.
morgen moet ik me dus beter voelen want zit dan aan mn 3e abrikozendag! :Big Grin:

----------


## bregje

Hulde aan de abrikozen !!!!
Ik hoop zo voor je dat het bij jou werkt .....
Liefs, en een fijne avond

Bregje

----------


## sietske763

de derde abrikozen dag.............................
ha lieve bregje,
dit lijkt ons forum wel...............hahahaa,
heb gi overdag echt minder opvliegers gehad,
vannacht was het nog wel drama, airco aan, airco uit enz enz,
maar we houden goede hoop!!
en jij...................weer heerlijk geslapen??
hoop het voor je!
liefs.

----------


## bregje

Hoi hoi Sietske !!!
Fijn om te horen, misschien dat het bij jou ook gaat werken maar heeft het wat meer tijd nodig. Ik ben vannacht twee keer wakker geworden van het zweten, en als ik je vertel dat het normaal een keer of veertig, vijftig is ........ Abrikozen rule !!!!!

Fijne jaarwisseling.

Liefs, Bregje.

PS: Is dit dan niet ons forum :-)

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Bregje en Sietske,

Succes met de abrikozen, baad het niet dan schaadt het niet.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groetjes, en hopenlijk een fijne nacht.

----------


## sietske763

ha bregje,
na een moeizame nacht beginnen mn opvliegers altijd weer om 12 uur, krijg dus altijd ff rust van mn hormonen (lief he)
nu..............tis al 18 uur en nog helemaal niets!!!
wat een vooruitgang! en dat ook nog zonder salie/soja supplementen!
ging vanmiddag nog ff pitten, je raadt t nooit, had 2 dekbedden nodig, want ik vond het koud.................!
moet wel zeggen dat ik wel een beetje doorsla in mn abrikozen, eet zeker een pond per dag als t niet meer is....en ja, dan krijg je het 2e voordeel; het werkt goed laxerend, ook mooi meegenomen.
lieve meid, fijne oudejaars dag/nacht,
en we gaan ervoor!

leuk he een eigen forum....!

----------


## bregje

Hoera !!! Niet te geloven zeg ..... Goed zeg, ik hoop zo dat het voor jou ook werkt !
En onder twee dekbedden geslapen, heerlijk zeg, hartstikke fijn voor je.

Ik durf het toch nog steeds niet hardop te zeggen, want kan het nog steeds niet geloven.

Ik wens jou en mij een slaaprijk 2012 toe !!!!!

Liefs, Bregje

En

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Abrikozen lady's  :Big Grin:  Bregje en Sietske......,

Met belangstelling lees ik jullie verhaal over de Abrikozen, wat de oude dame als goede tip gaf....Klinkt waanzinnig mooi meiden!!!  :Wink: 
wat bijzonder dat het lichaam daar op reageert....veel succes er verder mee, en slaap meer uren dan jullie deden en dat het nachtelijk zweten ook maar weg mag blijven....Hulde aan de Abrikoos!!!  :Big Grin:  
Liefssssssssssss Elisa

----------


## bregje

Ik heb weer een heerlijke nacht achter de rug, geslapen van half 3 tot half negen !!!!, aan één stuk !!!!
@Sietske: Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe jouw nacht was, hopelijk goed .....
@Elisabeth: Mooi he van die abrikozen ! Ik hoop dat de abrikozen voor andere dames ook gaan werken. En elke nacht is meegenomen !!!

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

nou ik lijd aan een abrikozen desilussie...............gi avond begon het gedonder om 23 uur,
achter elkaar door, alleen maar opvliegers en ook de hele nacht door, het leek wel alsof mn lichaam alle opvliegers van die dag wilde inhalen ofzo.............
k ga zo mn bed in, ook 1 jan was drama, ben helemaal kapot van slaapgebrek.......
ik ga maar s pruimen proberen ofzo...........(*o wat grappig)
ben nu abrikozen van de c1000 aan t eten, deze smaken beter dan die van de groentman.
krijg mo 2 nachten een slaap EEG, ben benieuwd of deze ook opvliegers registreert.
hopelijk mo beter nieuws!

hartstikke fijn bregje dat je alweer een goeie nacht hebt gemaakt..........tis je van harte gegund na al die k*t jaren!

----------


## gossie

Sorry hoe is het mogenlijk dat Sietske iets meldt op 2 januari, terwijl het nu nog 1jan. is,, misschien nu 2 januari. Sorry Sietske :Embarrassment:  neem me niet kwalijk :Frown:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hahah ik typte om iets over 24 uur dus is het 2 jan..........!!
geeft niet meid, oorzaak abrikozen??

----------


## bregje

He gadverdarrie Sietske !!!!
En het ging zo goed....
Misschien dat je er te veel hebt gegeten en dat je dan een overprikkeling krijgt of zo, ik weet het ook niet. Bij mij helpt het fantastisch, vannacht weer heerlijk geslapen. Hoop niet dat het bij mij over een tijdje weer stopt. 
Moet je naar het ziekenhuis voor een slaap EEG Sietske ? Ben inderdaad bernieuwd of die ook de opvliegers registreert. Sterkte met alles en houd me op de hoogte !!!

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Je lichaam is van slag.....wat heb je uitgespookt darling?  :Big Grin:  Sterkte....x

Bregje: Heerlijk dat je 6 uren achter elkaar kon slapen....Toppie.... Groetjes.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

slechte nacht gehad,
zit nu van top tot teen onder de plakkers,
moet hiermee 2 nachten thuis slapen, opvliegers registreren ze niet, wel de evt hartslag verhoging,
en bregje, fijn meid dat je weer goed geslapen hebt! ik snap dat je voorzichtig blij bent,
het is toch te mooi om waar te zijn!
vandaag tot nu toe maar 2 opvliegers.
maar ben er al wel van overtuigd dat de ellende bij mij snachts is en niet als bij meerdere alleen overdag.

----------


## bregje

Sterkte met de plakkers.
Ik heb zelf in het begin veel last gehad van hartoverslag, heb toen ook allerlei onderzoeken gehad. Wat kan de overgang toch veel ontketenen ! Ik hoop dat je vannacht goed slaapt. Sterkte !!!
Liefs, Bregje

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 

Veel succes met de klevers, hopelijk raken ze niet verward deze nacht of komen ze niet los van het zweten. Bij ons doen ze dit enkel maar onder toezicht in het ziekenhuis dacht ik toch, bepaalde slaapklinieken en dan is er nog een lange wachtlijst.... zou dit normaal ook eens moeten laten doen hoor maar het komt er nooit van eerlijk gezegd en in het ziekenhuis word ik helemaal gek als ik daar een nacht of 2 moet liggen zonder te verroeren.... en slaap daar automatisch al slechter... 
Hopelijk komt er een oplossing voor jou hoor...

----------


## sietske763

in ned. moet je eerst zo 2 nachten slapen, als er afwijkingen op te zien zijn moet je 1 nacht ook met plakkers, proefslapen in kliniek, onder infra rood toezicht.
heb dit 18 jaar geleden ook gedaan in een ac. ZH, er was genoeg mis maar ze konden mij niet helpen,
nu 18 jaar later hoop ik dat ze meer kennis in huis hebben en er wel wat aan kunnen doen.
al met al heb ik niet lang hoeven wachten op een oproep.
haha zal je net zien dat ik nu uitstekend slaap!
@bregje, als ik nu goed slaap kunnen ze niets voor me doen, dus moet juist super slecht slapen!
jij wel een hele goede, opvlieger vrije nacht gewenst!!!!!!!!!!!
@chris, hoop voor je dat jij ook eens beter gaat slapen!

----------


## jolanda27

Sietske,
Veel succes met al die plakkers tijdens het slapen. Hopenlijk komt er een positief advies voor je uit. Sterkte.

----------


## bregje

Hoi Sietske,

Hoe is het met je? 
Is er iets uit het "plakker"-onderzoek gekomen ?

Met mij gaat het best goed, pak nog maar een paar abrikozen per dag en soms ben ik zo druk dat ik het zelfs vergeet. Wordt gemiddeld 1 of 2 keer per nacht wakker, een verademing! Nu ben ik tenminste uitgerust als ik opsta.

Ben heel erg benieuwd hoe het met je is.
Ik hoor het wel.....

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

ha bregje,
ik eet nog steeds abrikozen, maar dan voor de stoelgang,
heb weer hormonen, sinds maandag vorige week de hogere dosering.
merk nu dat het begint te werken heb nog wel wat opvliegers, maar iedere dag wat minder en ze duren niet meer zolang.
ik weet heel goed wat de bijwerkingen op termijn kunnen zijn, maar schijnt relatief minder voor te komen dan men denkt.
en ja...........ik wil normaal leven en als dat dan alleen maar door hormonen kan, dan maar hormonen.
heel fijn dat het voor jou goed werkt!
de uitslag van de neuroloog krijg ik geloof ik half feb.
lieve groetjes terug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bregje

Hoi Sietske,

Als hormonen inderdaad het enige is wat werkt, dan maar hormonen !
Ik geef je daar groot gelijk in. 
Dat duurt nog lang zeg voor dat je de uitslag krijgt! Ben wel heel erg benieuwd wat er uit komt. 
Houd je me op de hoogte ?

Liefs, Bregje

----------


## sietske763

jazeker, ik zal het je ""vertellen""

----------


## christel1

pffff na 38 maandstonden dacht ik dat ik er eindelijk vanaf ging zijn, eerst 7 maand zonder iets, dan 5 maand wel, nu terug 6 maand niks, deze week patat het is weer van dat, wanneer houdt dit eens op ? Heb er mijn buik van vol hoor, ik heb geen leeftijd meer om kinderen te krijgen maar de leeftijd om oma te worden, voor mij hoeft het niet meer... ik zal blij zijn als ik een paar jaar verder ben

----------


## sietske763

ff tipje chris,
ws weet je het wel, maar even voor de zekerheid;
als je een jaar niet gevloeid hebt en dan toch weer een x, moet je naar de gyn.

----------


## christel1

Heb net volgende week donderdag een afspraak met de gyneacoloog voor mij en mijn dochter, hopelijk kan het doorgaan en ben ik tegen dan van mijn maandstonden vanaf voor het uitstrijkje te laten nemen, normaal wel dus want ik vloei nog al redelijk hevig omdat ik bloedverdunners neem en dat is dus echt geen fun en mijn dochter had ook haar maandstonden net... we wisten niet dat we zo snel terecht zouden kunnen en ik wist nu ook niet dat ik nu nog eens ongesteld ging worden pfff, bedankt voor de info Sietske

----------


## arwin2001

> Ik ben sinds kort gestopt met de pil, en ben 42, ik heb nu een 2 mnd normale menstruatie gehad en nu heb ik 14 dagen erna zit ik weer te menstrueren, en heel erg hevige bloedingen is dit normaal of moet ik me zorgen maken.
> 
> Grtjes Ikke


hoi nee hoor als je met de pil stopt is dat normaal het duurt wel een half jaartje voordat je weer regelmatig ongesteld wordt dus je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken

----------


## lucifera18

Beste Mensen,

Vorig jaar 08-03-2011 had ik een post gezet met de vraag "Begin overgang of iets anders"  :Confused: . En ik heb een paar reactie gehad van de lezers hier. Waar mijn dank daarvoor. Ondertussen zijn we al weer een jaartje verder en een jaartje ouder  :Wink: . En na veel onderzoeken en testen ben ik toch te weten gekomen wat het nu was. Mijn lichaam is nu aan het zoeken of het nu in de overgang zou gaan of niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  erg vervelend is het wel want ik heb alle kwalen ----------> ondertussen heb ik al verschillende medicatie's uitgeprobeerd om de symptomen wat onder controle te hebben  :Frown: . Maar ik ben "nu" voorlopig toch beter af dan met al die medicatie  :Smile: .

Bij deze dank aan de mensen die gereageerd hebben op mijn onderwerp  :Smile: 

Groetjes Mireille

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mireille,

Super dat je na een jaar nog even je verhaal komt vertellen hier! We vinden het altijd fijn om nog even te horen hoe het afgelopen is. 
Heel veel succes met de kwaaltjes.

----------


## kse219

interessante onderwerp, vrij gedetailleerd. wel gevoelig maar inderdaad iets om over te praten. Ik heb er veel geleerd wat er te wachten staat.

----------


## Rbossie

dit klinkt zo herkenbaar.. mijnvrouw had exact hetzelfde. Bij de een komt het eerder dan de ander maar dit is echt de eerste aankondiging van de overgang.

----------

